# Repercussions of becoming anthropomorphic?



## Sithon (May 20, 2013)

So, in response to the three-year-old 'Push a button and become anthro' thread, I decided to create this.

What would be the repercussions of becoming anthro? On a large scale, a small scale and as an individual, with personal repercussions and large scale ones, both good and bad.

What would happen to those of us who turn with family life, jobs, and things like medical treatment, on a long and short scale?

Things like this are debated often and this could help settle some arguments.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 20, 2013)

Hair/fur cuts would probably be more expensive.

Just kidding, I guess it depends on if we were always anthro or if we knew we had changed all of a sudden? I mean, with the characteristics of the animals, that could improve some of life's tasks, but I'd imagine brain surgery using your paws would be quite a skill to learn! haha


----------



## Zabrina (May 20, 2013)

Well, I suppose tails would be useful for sex.


----------



## Car Fox (May 20, 2013)

Handling new parts of the body, and getting used to how yiu look.
Talking propperly may be difficult in a sense.
Getting used to the new dimensions of certain body parts
Having to adopt select animalistic behaveour.
Resisting the urge to yiff. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2013)

Welding would be a bitch.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 20, 2013)

There would have to be so many changes.

I'm thinking about senses. Imagine if some humans could see, hear, or smell far better or worse than you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2013)

Shit now that I think about it

if I became an anthro fox man as some kind of exclusive deal, I could make fucking millions

I could be a porn star. Not like VHS camcorder in an alleyway porn star, I mean like a fancy-as-fuck multi-million porn industry job.

because niche porn stars can get by pretty well. and being the only one of my kind, I'll have job opportunities to star in IRL versions of all the different furry porn types, and they'll all be for me. Human chick x Furryman especially hurr hurr.

Eventually it will get as popular as hell and furfag porn will go mainstream.

And I'll be in most of it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

- Becoming a social outcast for a variety of different reasons

- Good luck getting a job

- Self care just got shit-tons more intensive

- Anthros would probably be forced to live in supportive communes

Just to name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit now that I think about it
> 
> if I became an anthro fox man as some kind of exclusive deal, I could make fucking millions
> 
> I could be a porn star. Not like VHS camcorder in an alleyway porn star, I mean like a fancy-as-fuck multi-million porn industry job.


UM YEP. You would make millions. I'd pay for that :V   (But not really :V)


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit now that I think about it
> 
> if I became an anthro fox man as some kind of exclusive deal, I could make fucking millions
> 
> I could be a porn star. Not like VHS camcorder in an alleyway porn star, I mean like a fancy-as-fuck multi-million porn industry job.


Dude if I randomly became an anthro fox I would totally do that too. Seeing how much furries pay for drawn porn, a REAL fox anthro would make fucking millions. Even if I just did solo stuff. :V

Also pretty much all modern medicine would no longer work on you and if you caught something you'd probably be fucked!


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 20, 2013)

Socially think it would depend on how popular the concept is and how long the ability has been around.

One things for certain, the westboro baptist church will be bitching at you with signs saying "God hates furfags".


...On second thought that wouldnt be much different would it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Dude if I randomly became an anthro fox I would totally do that too. Seeing how much furries pay for drawn porn, a REAL fox anthro would make fucking millions. Even if I just dude solo stuff. :V
> 
> Also pretty much all modern medicine would no longer work on you and if you caught something you'd probably be fucked!



We should collaborate~


----------



## Ozriel (May 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Dude if I randomly became an anthro fox I would totally do that too. Seeing how much furries pay for drawn porn, a REAL fox anthro would make fucking millions. Even if I just dude solo stuff. :V
> 
> Also pretty much all modern medicine would no longer work on you and if you caught something you'd probably be fucked!



You'd become a porn star?


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Uragan D2 sales would sky-rocket.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'd become a porn star?



You wouldn't?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'd become a porn star?



We'll be making our own videos and profiting from them, yes

If he doesn't want to and kicks and screams about it, well then that might be something that ropes in more interest


----------



## benignBiotic (May 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'd become a porn star?


The audience is here. Plus you'd be the only one. That'd be a complete monopoly on actual furry porn.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'd become a porn star?



Oh hell yeah. All I'd have to do is record myself pleasuring myself and charge like $100 for the videos! I'd be rich so fast.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> All I'd have to do is record myself pleasuring myself



You mean like taking holidays in the south of france and eating chocolate gateau?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You mean like taking holidays in the south of france and eating chocolate gateau?


Lets face it some of us would pay to see even that.


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh hell yeah. All I'd have to do is record myself pleasuring myself and charge like $100 for the videos! I'd be rich so fast.



That's right bro, feed the fire. Those slut jokes will never end.


----------



## Car Fox (May 20, 2013)

Looks like this conversation as taken a quick left turn. Thanks Gibby, Mentova... and benignBiotic. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That's right bro, feed the fire. Those slut jokes will never end.



Hey man, its not slutty if I'm just jerking it. Only if others are involved!

Also anthros would probably be vulnerable to some horrible diseases that infect whatever species they belong to. Mmmm rabies and worms!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hey man, its not slutty if I'm just jerking it.



Showing other people vids of it sure is


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2013)

Wait, we're talking about us as individuals becoming anthropomorphic?

Yeah, enjoy the government poking at your intestines for the rest of your life.

I mean like with a scalpel, not the other way. Stop thinking.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 20, 2013)

I think it depends to the degree of how anthro everyone would become. Take Spectral Shadows as an example. The Cygnusians in Serial 11 are half animal half human, a result from weaponized acid rain mixing and melding animal and human DNA. So some have animal features, such as fur, tails, ears, increased sight, hearing, smell, etc but also human traits like human like hands, intelligence, speech, etc. Though of course, there's variations in this. Some are more human than others -- like Pamela, a panda that's a maid to the Rhoades Family, has no fur at all, save for her hair --  while some are more animal than human -- such as Princess Jenny, who's a lot more cat than human, having paws rather than hands (and this DOES make it difficult for her to do things on her own), and underdeveloped speech parts (Forgot the names) where she can't talk properly (anything with an n is pronounced ny -- so no is nyo, Know is Knyow, etc), and if she's stressed enough she can't even talk, and can only make cat noises.

So yeah. I guess it depends on factors. But then again, I could be overthinking it.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)

Sithon said:


> So, in response to the three-year-old 'Push a button and become anthro' thread, I decided to create this.
> 
> What would be the repercussions of becoming anthro? On a large scale, a small scale and as an individual, with personal repercussions and large scale ones, both good and bad.


Well, to get some of the basics out of the way: In all scenarios people are going to come under heavy scrutiny from, well, everyone for fairly obvious reasons. Something just cosmically retconned someone's / a group of / millions of peoples' (assuming "large scale" means at least 1% of the global population) species. Not orientation, not sex, not race, not combination of the above, _species_. People are going to want to see if such a thing is contagious, related to SCIENCE! or MAGIC! or DIVINE!, just how in-depth the changes are, whether the original person still exists in the new being or has been usurped / replaced, etcetera. Paranoia is possible, but unlikely to occur unless either of a large scale or the majority of the small scale occurs over a small area. Er, paranoia as in mobs and whatnot. People will obviously be alarmed at the sudden presence of [x]-persons existing and having taken the place of someone they knew, but I doubt it'd stretch to full-on violence, especially if the person anthropomorphized is reasonable and _doesn't_ do some crazy shit like try and murder the humans around them. 

If this is small scale or, better yet, individual? That person (assuming they aren't in a shithole) is set for life, or if not they will be when they contact the scientific community. As much as people like to assume the default of finding alien life is "Kill it and dissect it!", real-world precedent shows the actual response tends to be "Holy fuck keep it alive as long as possible and observe it". If you're the only person who has become an anthropomorphic animal? They'll be asking you what happened, what's changed, what the different features / senses are like, acquiring blood and tissue and other genetic samples frequently (both to compare to the your old self and catalogue), making sure you're safe, making sure you're comfortable... Yes, a lot of these include having no personal time to yourself and having a lot of medical tests done on you, but notice what's missing? Vivisection, treating as animal-like property, denial of your sapience, etcetera.

Now, if you're an individual, this will likely happen until you die. You'll have people trying to clone you, see if this condition (since you rather obviously started as human) is either replicable or genetically compatible with humanity, use you as PR, publish your story, and so-on and so-on. It won't stop until you're dead or one of the above comes to fruition (ex: They start to clone copies of you, or you are revealed to be genetically compatible with something or another), in which case the focus will - while still heavily focused on you - also change towards those. If you aren't an individual, but part of a small population? This will still last a long time, but the likelihood of you eventually getting private time to yourself increases. Especially if others are found of similar anthropomorphized species as you / all anthros are found to be the same variety (A thousand anthros of a thousand different species will be nigh-on the same as a thousand cases of individual, while a thousand anthros of, say, Poodles would decrease the overall scrutiny of any one individual who didn't have something to make them stand out from other cases).

It's when a large demographic changes that things really risk going to shit. For starters, well, imagine if right now one in a hundred (just one in a hundred) people randomly turned into physical representations Neanderthals. That's it: Genetically they're still human, mentally they're still human, they just look like a neanderthal of their approximate sex and age and build. That alone would be an event that had a major impact. In this case you're having a similar (if not larger) percentage of people suddenly change their species, genetics, everything but the wetware driving them (and, arguably, perhaps even that). Some of these people physically will be unable to communicate with those around them, and others might very well go batshit insane (via either physical changes or complete mental breakdown) and start going bonkers on the people around them.

The more people who change, the more people who will be around to possibly muck up the treatment. The more alarmed people will be (as now it's not "One person in 6.7 billion" changed, nor "One person in 6.7 million changed", it's "One person in 1000" changed, or "One person in 100", or - gods forbid - possibly as far down as "One person in two"), the more likely something is going to go to shit. There _is_ a point where things slowly start to get better (See: If 99% of the population becomes anthropomorphic and 1% remains humans, there's likely going to be a lot of contempt pointed towards the minority that didn't change. At this point it'd arguably be better for the last 1% to change too during the short term, if during the long-term the remaining humans would have the exact same benefits brought up in Individual / Small cases), but for the most part the more stress you put society under the more likely something will give. 

Now, at the same time, this also means that whatever crops up _after_ the chaos is more likely to treat those who have been changed as people (especially if, by divine fiat, all those people who are anthropomorphized animals do not win or lose the genetics lottery and are of the same approximate strength, immunities, mentality, and so-on as those who don't change) in a reasonable manner. If it essentially becomes "Racial Tension Mk.II: Species", many nations will bounce back in relatively short order. But if the new demographic is a minority? Has an exceptionally beneficial or malevolent physiology / mentality? Things can really go to shit. I mean, consider three separate scenarios:

1) 50% of the world becomes anthropomorphic animals. They are treated as human in every manner but species and appearance. Same genetic boons / banes, susceptibilities, intelligence, body capabilities, etcetera.
2) 1% of the world becomes anthropomorphic animals. These anthropomorphic animals are generally "Human, +1" to "Human, +10". Some of them are naturally Olympian athletes or geniuses (or both), and even the worst of them tend to have had their physical and / or mental capabilities improved.
3) Same as above, but now it's Humans who are the +1 to +10.

In the first scenario, you're looking at minor cosmetic differences and a tweak to what you give birth to / are reproductively viable with, that's about it. In the second, there's now a super-powered minority who are reliably superior to the majority via genetic lottery. In the third, humanity is the super-powered majority looking over a minority of frail idiots. Which of these do you think would have the most potential for a quick, relatively painless sociological acceptance?


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hey man, its not slutty if I'm just jerking it. Only if others are involved!



Thousands of men (let's face it, it will all be men) glued to their screens, trousers down, room shaking from the self-inflicted good times. That's a lot of people involved. But it wouldn't stop there, soon you'd be pressured into the hardcore stuff. Then, life spiralling out of control, you die on set in a bathtub.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 20, 2013)

There's some basic, low level repercussions as well...such as...well...how to deal with plumbing now that a fully furred creature is going to be taking regular showers. And do anthros sweat through their mouths like dogs, or through their skin like humans? If the latter...be prepared for serious musk. 

Gripping objects, talking, using the toilet, walking...will all require adjusting to. And just how does an anthro prepare food in a restaurant? Will anthros become unemployable in food service? (There goes all furry delivery boy porn  )

But yes, political and personal risks also occur. Anthros could be, essentially, treated similarly to the way mutants are treated in X-men. Rejected by humans and outcast...perhaps hate crimes against anthros could become common. Of course science will want to know what an anthro's innards look like, and we're not sure just how much the "human" part of anthro would be compatible with modern medicine. 

And you'll have people hating on human x anthro relationships the way they did interracial relationships in the 60s. 

There's also the risk of getting shot by your neighbors..."It's a werewolf!"

XD


----------



## Symlus (May 20, 2013)

Shedding. You will be driven insane by the fur that just keeps appearing everywhere.


----------



## Toshabi (May 20, 2013)

Count me in on the Goobers and Mentova slut bus.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Count me in on the Goobers and Mentova slut bus.



we gon' make a big hit


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Shedding. You will be driven insane by the fur that just keeps appearing everywhere.



It's amusing so many people here would want to be covered in fur, but a hairy human is disgusting to them. Seriously, it's annoying enough having less hair than most other animals without going full fur coat.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 20, 2013)

Well, human body hair is kind of a bit less "natural" looking than a furred animal. There's only two places where hair looks good on a human, and the second is debatable.


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Well, human body hair is kind of a bit less "natural" looking than a furred animal. There's only two places where hair looks good on a human, and the second is debatable.



And I suppose a two-legged manbeast would look 'natural' then? 

Western culture; can't even get sexy right.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 20, 2013)

secretfur said:


> And I suppose a two-legged manbeast would look 'natural' then?
> 
> Western culture; can't even get sexy right.



...call me a furfag but I find this:







Much more attractive than this:


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


>



Fuck, I gotta check this artist out some time. That's gorgeous.


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> -things-



...Are those balls, or am I seeing things? You might want to edit that.

That dude is hairy to the point of absurdity, for a human. And you think a 'real' anthro would be any better? Were such an abomination possible they'd look worse than CG yiff, and that's saying something.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Symlus (May 20, 2013)

Attaman said:


> -NASTY-ASSPIC-


Cannot be unseen. Damn that's ugly.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Cannot be unseen. Damn that's ugly.


Should I add the tail? Or would a broom be more conductive?


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Attaman said:


> -aw jeez man-



That's closer to the horrible 'reality'. Thankfully the desire to see these things real is only stuck inside the minds of furfags.

Add the tail, really hammer this shit home. And a broom if you feel it necessary.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That's closer to the horrible 'reality'. Thankfully the desire to see these things real is only stuck inside the minds of furfags.
> 
> Add the tail, really hammer this shit home. And a broom if you feel it necessary.



NO DREAMING ALLOWED


----------



## Fox_720B (May 20, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That dude is hairy to the point of absurdity, for a human. And you think a 'real' anthro would be any better? Were such an abomination possible they'd look worse than CG yiff, and that's saying something.



Definitely disagree. Of course, it depends on what kind of anthro we're talking about. If we're talking about an anthro that looks nothing like the form we're used to, such as this:






Yeah, that'd be a monstrosity.


But if we're talking an anthro that follows the form we ARE used to...which is essentially a human body, furred like an animal body, with mostly animal head with human hair, human hands, and hybrid or animal feet, then we're talking something that looks like this:






Not a monstrosity. Elegant, in its own way.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)

There, I added the tail and cropped out the possibly-questionable part. Your waifu is ready.


----------



## Seekrit (May 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> NO DREAMING ALLOWED



Go back to fapping, there will be no dreaming here >:c



Fox_720B said:


> -post-



Unfortunately it'd be more like the first picture, given everything known about biology. Other species just aren't attractive to us (in real life, obviously). The second pic is nice, elegant even as you say. But it's still an artist's interpretation of an anthro, a photorealistic take on the same image wouldn't be nearly as enjoyable. 

Do you think this is easy for me to admit? Don't you think I want to fuck hot fox people?



Attaman said:


> There, I added the tail and cropped out the possibly-questionable part. Your waifu is ready.



Oh murr bby, right-click and save as~


----------



## Car Fox (May 20, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That dude is hairy to the point of absurdity, for a human. And you think a 'real' anthro would be any better? Were such an abomination possible they'd look worse than CG yiff, and that's saying something.



I happen to have a theory on this. Human hair grows all through out the body, just as in animals. However, since humans have no biological need for a thich, smooth coat to keep warm, it doesn't grow in as much, or as densely clustered. Our body hair doesn't grow as thick, or as stright and smooth as the fur of a typical animal either. However, this doesn't mean it's useless.

Now if we woke up tommorow, and we were all anthromorphic animals, we'd look like animals, just with human form. Not like "Mr. Hairy" over there. Though it's still hard to think about.

And FYI, CGI yiff isn't that horrible! You just have to find the right one.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 20, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Do you think this is easy for me to admit? Don't you think I want to fuck hot fox people?




What I'm saying, my friend, is that things previously thought impossible in the realm of genetic science are becoming possible. In 50 years I bet you anything we could have the knowledge and capacity to genetically create a species that could grow into a specialized form that looks exactly like that bottom picture. 

That said...I thoroughly believe that if such science ever gets to that point, it would be used for military applications, not general populace applications. I'm sure the military would love the idea of a supersoldier with animal senses.

I'm not sure why it seems so far fetched to believe a real-life version of an anthro with the same fur, skeletal, and muscular structure as depicted in that art would somehow look much uglier than that art. You see cats, dogs, and wolves, which don't look much different in real life from the way they look in art...so...I'm gonna have to disagree that it would be a huge leap.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> That said...I thoroughly believe that if such science ever gets to that point, it would be used for military applications, not general populace applications. I'm sure the military would love the idea of a supersoldier with animal senses.


 You know we can already do better than that? Tools are amazing things. :V



Fox_720B said:


> I'm not sure why it seems so far fetched to believe a real-life version of an anthro with the same fur, skeletal, and muscular structure as depicted in that art would somehow look much uglier than that art.


 Totes looks like the original.



Fox_720B said:


> You see cats, dogs, and wolves, which don't look much different in real life from the way they look in art...so...I'm gonna have to disagree that it would be a huge leap.


You know how they'd look, basing them off most anthropomorphic images?

Take your dog, scale its size somewhere between x0.5 and x6 (depending on if it's a bigger or smaller breed). Put it on its hind legs. Graft fuzzy human hands to it, and if female a pair of tits. There's your Furry.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 20, 2013)

On a tangent but: Would those who became dog anthros suddenly be afraid, or unable to use a vacuum?


----------



## Fox_720B (May 20, 2013)

Attaman: No. Because the dog lacks the underlying skeletal and muscular structure of a human-based body. That said, the addition of tits  and hands would technically make it an anthro. But not the same KIND of anthro as what is normally depicted in art. That said...threads like these are an excellent place to look if one has a shortage of straw.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Attaman: No. Because the dog lacks the underlying skeletal and muscular structure of a human-based body.


 In which case you get the above.

You, uh, can't have it both ways. "They totes won't look like at all like a hairy human or human-based person." "They totes will resemble a hairy human or human-based person."



Fox_720B said:


> That said, the addition of tits  and hands would technically make it an anthro. But not the same KIND of anthro as what is normally depicted in art. That said...threads like these are an excellent place to look if one has a shortage of straw.


 They kinda do. Most images are either a human with an animal face, extra body hair, and tail slapped on, or an animal with tits and hands thrown on. Both your images given (the Hyenas and the Canid-Fox-Whatever thing) are of the former variety.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 20, 2013)

Too many to list.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

Attaman said:


>



50 points to Slytherin...that was well played.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 20, 2013)

Attaman said:


> In which case you get the above.
> 
> You, uh, can't have it both ways. "They totes won't look like at all like a hairy human or human-based person." "They totes will resemble a hairy human or human-based person."



Fallacy. A human body covered in fur looks quite different than a human body covered in hair.

Illustration:

Hair: (Fig. A):






Fur: (Fig. B):






Same skeletal and muscular structure in the back. Completely different look. It doesn't matter that it's faux fur. The effect is the same. A fur-covered underlying human structure with an animal or hybrid head, hands, feet, tail...wouldn't look like a monstrosity if the structure followed the established norm in furry art. Deviation from the norm could well indeed produce something grotesque. 

Consider the following:

Cat without fur (let's consider this the feline equivalent to a hairless human body):






OH GOD WHAT IS IT I DON'T EVEN..

Cat with fur: (Let's consider this the furred version of a similar body):






Cat in art: (Let's consider this the equivalent of art drawn of the same body, with fur):







Man...that art looks nothing like what that cat looks like in real life.

Please.


----------



## Machine (May 20, 2013)

As an Arizonan, being a furry would kill me by way of fur-induced heatstroke.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Please.


Seeing as how your argument starts off with calling strawmans and ends with using a fursuiter as a reference to what hairy / fuzzy people would look like (instead of, you know, already hairy persons), I think the derail has already been settled.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 20, 2013)

Summer days would suck.


----------



## Machine (May 20, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Summer days would suck.


Being an anthro in Arizona during the summer.

Might as well just stick a WELCOME TO HELL sign outside of the state. :V


----------



## Glitch (May 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> Being an anthro in Arizona during the summer.
> 
> Might as well just stick a WELCOME TO HELL sign outside of the state. :V



You mean there isn't one there already? :v


----------



## Aetius (May 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> Being an anthro in Arizona during the summer.
> 
> Might as well just stick a WELCOME TO HELL sign outside of the state. :V



They would all mass around flagstaff, because this is the only place in the state that isn't a boiling hellhole in the summer.

What have you people done to my homeland?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> Being an anthro in Arizona during the summer.
> 
> Might as well just stick a WELCOME TO HELL sign outside of the state. :V


Well it is where old crotchety Canadians go to die.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 21, 2013)

Attaman said:


> Seeing as how your argument starts off with calling strawmans and ends with using a fursuiter as a reference to what hairy / fuzzy people would look like (instead of, you know, already hairy persons), I think the derail has already been settled.




Do you have a better reference? You continue to miss the point, attaman. Fur looks vastly different than hair. But whatever you want to believe, man. I've presented logical arguments on the feasibility of the matter. Of course on FAF science doesn't matter. What matters is anything that make furries look like freaks. You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 21, 2013)

Giving oral sex would be 1000% harder to do without getting hair in the back of your mouth.


----------



## Machine (May 21, 2013)

Glitch said:


> You mean there isn't one there already? :v


Not that I know of. :<



Serbia Strong said:


> They would all mass around flagstaff, because this is the only place in the state that isn't a boiling hellhole in the summer.
> 
> What have you people done to my homeland?


NOTHING, I SWEAR.



Mokushi said:


> Well it is where old crotchety Canadians go to die.


I don't know any Canadians.


----------



## Aetius (May 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> NOTHING, I SWEAR.



I will build a great wall to keep them all out. From there build a feudal state to protect the peasants from furfaggatory.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> I don't know any Canadians.



Strange. Likely in a different part of the state.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 21, 2013)

On the whole, nobody really knows. 

Reading Kyell Gold's work- and he is the foremost authority on Furry fiction- I get the feeling that his characters are more humans in animal costume than actual animal-people. Sure, they might be stronger-smelling, have fur instead of skin, and have oddly-shaped genitalia but other than that, they are us. If an alien race of animal-people actually did exist, they would find our "furface" minstrel act highly inaccurate and offensive.

 It's funny that zoologists and biologists also tend to anthropomorphize animals by giving animals human emotions and mannerisms, which is the opposite of what Furries do. If a pod of dolphins is seen "carrying" a dead member of their pod out to sea, that becomes a "funeral procession" and they must be experiencing "grief". If wolves remain monogamous for life, then suddenly they become "husbands" and "wives" in a "marriage". It's only natural and even acceptable for us to juxtapose human explanations for animal behavior. And it's understandable because we are the only reference point for how anybody should act.


----------



## Shaade (May 21, 2013)

I imagine if it were a large-scale thing that it would create a huge divide between the anthros and the humans. Similar to the kind of things we often see in movies and other fictional media. Edit: And in real life between humans obviously.

As for the argument about human hair and fur, there's a huge difference between sporadic, wiry human pubic hair and a soft, tidy coat of fur.
I love clear skin and I love soft fur, but hairy humans just seem like a nasty, mutated hybrid of both to me personally...o.Q
No offense to anyone intended, it's just not my thing.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 21, 2013)

Attaman said:


> Well, to get some of the basics out of the way: In all scenarios people are going to come under heavy scrutiny from, well, everyone for fairly obvious reasons. Something just cosmically retconned someone's / a group of / millions of peoples' (assuming "large scale" means at least 1% of the global population) species. Not orientation, not sex, not race, not combination of the above, _species_. People are going to want to see if such a thing is contagious, related to SCIENCE! or MAGIC! or DIVINE!, just how in-depth the changes are, whether the original person still exists in the new being or has been usurped / replaced, etcetera. Paranoia is possible, but unlikely to occur unless either of a large scale or the majority of the small scale occurs over a small area. Er, paranoia as in mobs and whatnot. People will obviously be alarmed at the sudden presence of [x]-persons existing and having taken the place of someone they knew, but I doubt it'd stretch to full-on violence, especially if the person anthropomorphized is reasonable and _doesn't_ do some crazy shit like try and murder the humans around them.
> 
> If this is small scale or, better yet, individual? That person (assuming they aren't in a shithole) is set for life, or if not they will be when they contact the scientific community. As much as people like to assume the default of finding alien life is "Kill it and dissect it!", real-world precedent shows the actual response tends to be "Holy fuck keep it alive as long as possible and observe it". If you're the only person who has become an anthropomorphic animal? They'll be asking you what happened, what's changed, what the different features / senses are like, acquiring blood and tissue and other genetic samples frequently (both to compare to the your old self and catalogue), making sure you're safe, making sure you're comfortable... Yes, a lot of these include having no personal time to yourself and having a lot of medical tests done on you, but notice what's missing? Vivisection, treating as animal-like property, denial of your sapience, etcetera.
> 
> ...



Did you mean: Bloody Roar?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 21, 2013)

Repercussions of being my anthro?

Absolutly none.  

Id roll with it no problems what so ever.  If I had that button everyone talks about turning themselves into their sona', I would press it without even a thought.  I'm a hermit anyways so I really wouldn't give 2 shits.  I'm mostly out and night and I wouldn't be retarded enough to go out and be "look at me imma bat!!".  So all in all, furries.  Fur.  Fuzzy.  







YIFF


----------



## Kahoku (May 21, 2013)

Sithon said:


> So, in response to the three-year-old 'Push a button and become anthro' thread, I decided to create this.
> 
> What would be the repercussions of becoming anthro? On a large scale, a small scale and as an individual, with personal repercussions and large scale ones, both good and bad.
> 
> ...



The constant starring would be driving me nuts, but I would also have to get more cleaning materials.
Vacuum a lot more often, but I would have more fun doing things.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 21, 2013)

Social: There would be too many social complications for me because I don't mind walking around in public, but I get really nervous if attention is drawn to me. I'd either have to slough off most of my shyness or start hiding and going out infrequently. I could see it going either way really. Then there is, of course, the interest to where either public media or scientists or both trying to make my life miserable. Long term, if I survived, I'd just have to figure out how to remain off the radar. It seems like going to one or two talk shows/interviews to explain things actually does help if you are already exposed on a small level. People talk about you for a bit, and it might make things more hectic for a little while, but then everyone moves on and forgets about you. Perfect.

Personal: I don't see major personal issues with becoming my fursona. I'd be wigged out at the magic of it because science can't make living-gem tailed draconic caracal anthros... ever; even putting regular anthros on the possibility table. 
Some minor issues would be: Shampooing and conditioning myself would take forever. My scaled tail would require extra preening. I'd probably accidentally hit my tail tip on tons of things, which would not hurt me, but I'd break a lot of things or hurt people I bump.
Advantages: Hands - normal in functionality, just slightly furred and padded; claws instead of fingernails. Feet - improved since they'd be prehensile and have an opposable digit. Tail - heavy, but that'd be good to smack someone outta my way if they went to hurt me. The gem itself can change so I could make it sharp to cut anyone that'd mess with me too. Vision - improved to feline capabilities.

Medical / Health: Being an impossible thing I'd have more than a little trouble with medical care. My blood would be draconic and not even by inborn trait, but caused by the living gem being a draconic symbiont. Not sure what dragon blood is immune/susceptible to. I'd just have to hope that running some tests at a... unique cases hospital would get some results and without people sending me off to scientists to be made a test subject. I won't even begin to consider the cost of such tests. Other than that I might have to just go to vet for the caracal-related aspects. So how would I "take care" of the gem even? I dunno. I'd assume just eating right and staying healthy would also benefit the gem. My diet would change to match a feline predator's typical diet. Not sure if the gem could communicate with me, but if it could that'd fill in some gaps. I'd also assume having draconic blood would increase my longevity by hrmm, two or three hundred years which I've considered living longer than others and I am one of the few that would actually be okay with it.

Job: I think I'd still be fine as a massage therapist if anyone would still go to me and not freak out. I'd just have to pay attention to my claws and how they extend so I don't accidentally cut anyone. I might have to play an angle and offer my services as an rarity to the rich... I'd make more money then. Either that or I'd have to be like Edward Scissorhands; someone slowly introduced to a small area and then appreciated for his good work (then eventually chased away for being misunderstood.) Yes, I am an awesome massage therapist. Otherwise, artist and author should be unchanged as neither require to be a prominent social presence to put out my work. The publisher/art galleries would still do their part and the rest would be online. Just no book signings or interviews which doesn't bother me at all.

Family / Friends: There'd be shock and odd reactions for a little bit, but, surprisingly enough, I think most of my family would still accept me for what I've become because I'd still be me just with a different appearance. They'd probably help me deal with some of the repercussions. Same with my good friends as well. I choose my friends wisely. A few of my friends and family would actually be overly excited and ask me if they could change too, and no, they are not furries.

EDIT: I did a lot of musing. Whoops.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Repercussions of being my anthro?
> 
> Absolutly none.
> 
> ...



How would you make money or get food?


----------



## Distorted (May 21, 2013)

I feel like people would react like they did in the X-Men movies. 

And personally, I would knock everything over with my tail. I would get fur everywhere. I'd probably tear up furniture if I didn't clip my nails....claws....whatever. It would be wierd. Would I have to go out with someone of my own species, another anthro, or could I be with a human? I've no idea.


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2013)

You guys debating about a hairy man vs animal realize that human hair and fur are different kinds of hairs, right? As in, a human covered in human body hair would look very different than a human covered in say, a coat of dog fur.



Saliva said:


> How would you make money or get food?



We already discussed this on page one. Sell nudes for hella cash monies.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2013)

Mentova said:


> We already discussed this on page one. Sell nudes for hella cash monies.



What about food?

He can't live off pizza. Only Ulillillia can.


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What about food?
> 
> He can't live off pizza. Only Ulillillia can.


Sure you can. If you get fat, just start marketing yourself towards fat fetish furries!


----------



## DMAN14 (May 21, 2013)

I bet my lap times (swimming) would be alot worse, and I would die of heat during the summer


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How would you make money or get food?


Work from home and a lot of grocerie stores deliver around here.  I'd get out, but at night and make myself up so it looks like I'm wearing a badass costume.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 21, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You guys debating about a hairy man vs animal realize that human hair and fur are different kinds of hairs, right? As in, a human covered in human body hair would look very different than a human covered in say, a coat of dog fur.



Thank you, Mentova. That was exactly the point. And that it's inaccurate to say that an anthro would look nothing like the way it does in art. Realistic depictions (not toony), give us as good an idea as that art of the siamese cat does.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 21, 2013)

I'd be abe to fly free.

If my grasping capacity would be gone, I'd starve to death, but at least I'd die free. If not, I'd become the most efficient western terrorist.


----------



## Attaman (May 21, 2013)

So, uh, for those going on about "Oh em gee Scientists would make my life miserable just 'cause": Lonesome George. Look him up. 



Fox_720B said:


> Thank you, Mentova. That was exactly the point. And that it's inaccurate to say that an anthro would look nothing like the way it does in art. Realistic depictions (not toony), give us as good an idea as that art of the siamese cat does.


So your argument Fox is that it has a very luscious fur pelt (like that of the original animal), a muscular and skeletal structure greatly divergent from the human base (like that of their original animal), and will look similar to many of the more "realistic" anthropomorphic artworks (which, again, strongly resemble their original animal). Why, pray-tell, do you keep denying it'll resemble a vaguely hominid version of the old shape with (at least more human-like) hands? Or are you saying that the anthropomorphic Human-Fox hybrid would look like neither, for some reason, and be more resemblant of something like a Puppeteer or somesuch?


----------



## Seekrit (May 21, 2013)

Attaman said:


> So your argument Fox is that it has a very luscious fur pelt (like that of the original animal), a muscular and skeletal structure greatly divergent from the human base (like that of their original animal), and will look similar to many of the more "realistic" anthropomorphic artworks (which, again, strongly resemble their original animal). Why, pray-tell, do you keep denying it'll resemble a vaguely hominid version of the old shape with (at least more human-like) hands? Or are you saying that the anthropomorphic Human-Fox hybrid would look like neither, for some reason, and be more resemblant of something like a Puppeteer or somesuch?



Think ole Foxy is hoping for something like this (sfw).

Nothing hotter than literal dog face.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 21, 2013)

Attaman sometimes I doubt you actually read my posts and just skim them for things to argue against. I've already stated: human body, human legs, animal head, animal or hybrid feet, human or hybrid hands. Tail. All covered with fur like the original animal, sometimes head hair, feetpads and pads on hands for gripping. In other words, exactly like the African anthro image I posted earlier.

I can't make it any more clear than that. If you still find contradiction in my statement, it is no longer my problem. I've made my point repeatedly clear.



secretfur said:


> Think ole Foxy is hoping for something like this (sfw).
> 
> Nothing hotter than literal dog face.



Silly furry, your link is broken. Noble effort though.  You guys are fun.


----------



## Seekrit (May 21, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Silly furry, your link is broken. Noble effort though.  You guys are fun.



Machine should add this quote to that thread she started.


----------



## Car Fox (May 21, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Think ole Foxy is hoping for something like this (sfw).
> 
> Nothing hotter than literal dog face.



I think it's debatable (at least to me), rather that that link is SFW or not. I'll explain if need be.


----------



## ZerX (May 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BS9gYERTn8
and this is how an average person would look like if was he turned into a furry. haha


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 22, 2013)

Can different species of animals even communicate with one another? If not, I think we will see the same as is occurring now but with nations being composed of a single species. Most likely the herbivores would act like hippies while the carnivores would most likely be the warmongers. Though, as for which species would be based in what nation, I do not know.


----------



## BouncyOtter (May 22, 2013)

Well, it would almost certainly destroy my future.  I'd never be able to practice medicine, and that would crush me.


----------



## Troj (May 22, 2013)

Would anthros of different species be able to interbreed and produce viable offspring? What would that offspring look like?

How would carnivores and herbivores coexist?

Would canines have a tendency to overheat, because they only sweat through their tongues and feet?

Would insects suffocate?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 22, 2013)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 22, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I think it's debatable (at least to me), rather that that link is SFW or not. I'll explain if need be.



Technically speaking, most things on the internet should be considered "not safe for work". You're in a professional environment.



Troj said:


> How would carnivores and herbivores coexist?



Same way we omnivores coexist without eating each other. Social and moral standards. Not to mention the fact that there'd be other, unintelligent animals to eat.


----------



## Troj (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, but most humans aren't _cannibals_. We manage to coexist because _we're_ not on the menu, for the most part.

Even if the Carnivores just eat non-uplifted animals, Herbivores may still take serious offense. 

That said, a furry version of _Lakeview Terrace_ or _Guess Who's Coming to Dinner _might be really interesting .


----------



## Heliophobic (May 22, 2013)

Troj said:


> Even if the Carnivores just eat non-uplifted animals, Herbivores may still take serious offense.



As they do in real life too.


----------



## Troj (May 22, 2013)

Again, while life _is_ life (doo-doo-doo-doo-doo), while some people may feel offended or outraged at the thought or sight of someone else eating pork or beef, many people will tend to react even _more _strongly to someone else _eating their second cousin._


----------



## Heliophobic (May 22, 2013)

Troj said:


> Again, while life _is_ life (doo-doo-doo-doo-doo), while some people may feel offended or outraged at the thought or sight of someone else eating pork or beef, many people will tend to react even _more _strongly to someone else _eating their second cousin._



You've never eaten monkey before?

Man, you're missing out.


----------



## Troj (May 22, 2013)

I haven't!

Have you?

Admittedly, I'd feel bad about eating monkey, even as I'd be perfectly fine, in theory, with eating "long pig," as long as I didn't know (or at least, like) the delicious deceased.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 22, 2013)

There is a solution to this herbivore/carnivore issue which would be solved soon enough anyway: Lab grown meat. Onces thats perfected and affordable, anthros or not it would reduce the need for the consumption of living animals, so science would have the solution here.


----------



## Seekrit (May 22, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> There is a solution to this herbivore/carnivore issue which would be solved soon enough anyway: Lab grown meat. Onces thats perfected and affordable, anthros or not it would reduce the need for the consumption of living animals, so science would have the solution here.









Someday.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 22, 2013)

That would be the day indeed. Also we may get Digimon. That would be awesome.


----------



## Sithon (May 22, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> There is a solution to this herbivore/carnivore issue which would be solved soon enough anyway: Lab grown meat. Onces thats perfected and affordable, anthros or not it would reduce the need for the consumption of living animals, so science would have the solution here.


Not necessarily. I am a vegetarian and I, as I currently am, am iffy about lab-grown meat. Something about it still seems wrong to me, and I would not be willing to try it. I don't know why, but it just... doesn't seem right, even if it were perfected and affordable. I am sure others feel the same way (Many non-vegetarians do, too) and so many of us would still eat meat substitutes such as Quorn, just boosted with more protein and other things naturally found in meat that other animals need more of than humans.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 22, 2013)

Yeah and thats the thing. We, as biological creatures, have a fear of the new or "not natural". It is why we have people against abortion, or any signifcant change in the social order. However, once the thing is  put in place, people try it and it doesnt do them harm, they will come to like it and enjoy it. We are creatures of nature and of habit and tradition, but those same things hold us back. For many of the issues, there arn't logical reasons for not bringing about new change if it has been thoroughly studied, tested and improved (For example GM crops have some issues about them, but if it can be perfected the benefits will be highly useful).


----------



## Sithon (May 23, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Yeah and thats the thing. We, as biological creatures, have a fear of the new or "not natural". It is why we have people against abortion, or any signifcant change in the social order. However, once the thing is  put in place, people try it and it doesnt do them harm, they will come to like it and enjoy it. We are creatures of nature and of habit and tradition, but those same things hold us back. For many of the issues, there arn't logical reasons for not bringing about new change if it has been thoroughly studied, tested and improved (For example GM crops have some issues about them, but if it can be perfected the benefits will be highly useful).


I think my problem with it lies with he fact that it is still meat, even though it is synthetically grown, and that still seems wrong somehow. Although I do agree with your point about people gradually accepting lab-grown meat, many vegetarians included.


----------



## Toshabi (May 23, 2013)

*This title on my posts makes me anti-furry*

Hey look! A furry thread about the reprocutions of becoming a genuine furfag turned into a discussion about lab grown meat, vegetarians and abortions! Oh silly Den, you make no sense at all and that's what I love most about you!~


----------



## Heliophobic (May 23, 2013)

*Re: This title on my posts makes me anti-furry*



Toshabi said:


> Hey look! A furry thread about the reprocutions of becoming a genuine furfag turned into a discussion about lab grown meat, vegetarians and abortions! Oh silly Den, you make no sense at all and that's what I love most about you!~



There's not really much to discuss in these sorts of threads anymore. We've gone over pretty much everything we possibly can, so you can't really expect this thread to stay on topic.


----------



## Toshabi (May 23, 2013)

*Re: This title on my posts makes me anti-furry*



Saliva said:


> There's not really much to discuss in these sorts of threads anymore. We've gone over pretty much everything we possibly can, so you can't really expect this thread to stay on topic.



It was worth a shot. Either or, I'm slowly but surely spreading the word of Tosh, and you don't even realize it.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 23, 2013)

*Re: This title on my posts makes me anti-furry*



Toshabi said:


> It was worth a shot. Either or, I'm slowly but surely spreading the word of Tosh, and you don't even realize it.









 Amen.


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2013)

I was thinking the other day and thought that man, washing your hands as an anthro must suck dick. Cause your hands have fur on them and now the fur is all wet and gross and you have to scrub it like you're washing hair to get the dirt out and you gotta clean between the paw pad things. Sounds shitty man.


----------



## Toshabi (May 23, 2013)

*Furfags like you splooge a lot, so I can see how that's a problem*



Mentova said:


> I was thinking the other day and thought that man, washing your hands as an anthro must suck dick. Cause your hands have fur on them and now the fur is all wet and gross and you have to scrub it like you're washing hair to get the dirt out and you gotta clean between the paw pad things. Sounds shitty man.



Cleaning up after a jerk off. No wonder the Bob Barker treatment would be a standard amongst furries.


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I was thinking the other day and thought that man, washing your hands as an anthro must suck dick. Cause your hands have fur on them and now the fur is all wet and gross and you have to scrub it like you're washing hair to get the dirt out and you gotta clean between the paw pad things. *Sounds shitty man*.



You're wiping. The tissue breaks.

You die a little.


----------



## Toshabi (May 23, 2013)

secretfur said:


> You're wiping. The tissue breaks.
> 
> You die a little.



People with scatt fetishes will think of it as musk.


----------



## Harbinger (May 25, 2013)

Washing yourself wouldnt be no different than washing your hair now, although you would be X100% more sawft and fwuffier.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (May 26, 2013)

Well considering that cyptozoology types talk about all sorts of creatures that could be considered anthros (bigfoot, yeti, great lakes werewolves etc), I think a good question is whether the values and customs of any already existing hidden anthro society match up with yours. For example werewolves have a reputation in pop culture as ruggedly manly native American style hippies who sometimes get involved in eco-terrorism, but for all we know real werewolves might be corporate "beast of the boardroom" types who are more likely to go golfing with the Koch brothers than to blow up their company's stuff much to the dismay of any liberals who became werewolves out of mistaken beliefs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 26, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I was thinking the other day and thought that man, washing your hands as an anthro must suck dick. Cause your hands have fur on them and now the fur is all wet and gross and you have to scrub it like you're washing hair to get the dirt out and you gotta clean between the paw pad things. Sounds shitty man.


Blow dryers man, you know, the ones that actually work.


----------



## Cala (May 26, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Blow dryers man, you know, *the ones that actually work*.



Wait, they make those? :V

But yea, it _would_ be pretty annoying washing your hands and doing things like serving food and such. _Especially the shedding... _I guess people, er, anthros, would eventually adapt to it, like everything else. 

The way _I_ see it, it is a matter of how many are turned into anthros. If everyone was, there wouldn't be much of a problem at all. _â€‹Except, ya know, mass chaos when it happens, but that's besides the point. _But it only a minority was anthros there would be lots of discrimination, ect. If it was a majority, I believe that humans would be like that small "renegade" type of group like we see in Doctor Who or something...


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 26, 2013)

I think we would have to drop our social standards. We would have paws, so any craft or cooking no way, which leads to no production of resources, which leads to survival if the fittest. Soon within generations, different species would live with their own species, and be nothing more than the common animals you see in nature today. We would become feral, loose our old ideals, and knowledge, it would be replaced with primordial instincts. You wouldn't wear clothes, you woukd eat whatever, do your bussiness wherever, and so on. So in summary; apocalypse then new world. 
Oh and this is if it was all the world, I will make scenarios for different ratios as wellâ€¦


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 26, 2013)

If a majority of the world became anthro, it would be different. The humans would see then selves as the enlightened ones for they were not changed. They would carry on the knowledge and soon become overlords, to the anthro population. They would build cities and innovate ways for the anthros to live normally. Alas it isn't utopian, they would be an oligarchy, and view their anthro counterparts as lower beings. The anthros would be under strict rule if their overlords. Anthros and non anthros would be forbidden to mate, thus leading to inbreeding for the humans to keep their bloodline "pure". 
So that's a majority anthro world for youâ€¦


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 26, 2013)

If a minority of anthros were to be the case wellâ€¦ first they would be outcasts, and fired from their jobs and shunned. Then after a while some business person would have the idea to market them as pets. He would round them up for a boot camp like obedience school where they would learn disobedience = pain. They then would be pets for people, who want a human like pet. The population of humans would decrease, but yet no long after reprocussions other than that.


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 26, 2013)

Now if one person became an anthro(for simplicity lets say its me and I turn into a German Shepard anthro) here's how that would go. First off it will be treated as a freak acident and my family would try to assimilate me back into society, but I would in the end fail. The only place I may be accepted would be home and fursuit we conventions. Soon my family would give up on me. I would wake up one morning and find I have no clothes, only a collar around my neck (probably a shock collar). They would force me to do everything as a dog; walk on all fours, only bark, eat and drink from a bowl, and so one. The shock collar will beat out my human intuition, as my mind becomes more canine. Soon all I would be is my family's oversized German Shepard. (Note for other people the results would be all around similar)


----------



## The young man in the cafe (May 26, 2013)

Abmer Kitsune you're being a little pessimistic aren't you? Now I think the predator type anthros could be accepted by humans in that the world's armies would LOVE them. Natural weapons, the ability to eat enemy dead as a stealh and/or terror tatic and, if you assume the anthros have that weird electromagnetic sense that many animals do, they would have built in GPS and maybe even wouldn't need a scope to snipe at close enough distances. the point is that, in the US at least, civil rights movements always begin with the minority serving in the military, whether it's ex-slaves in the union army in the civil war leading to the emancipation proclamation or the service of many minorities in the military during world war two leading to the civil rights movements of the fifties and sixties. The religious right people got "Don't ask Don't tell" passed to try and prevent this specific event and look where that got them. So as long as the anthros could get the military interested then they have a chance cause Merica loves it's troops... even if that troop is a wolfman. of course the military would probably make service mandatory for anthros so that is a down side.


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 26, 2013)

Hmmâ€¦ I guessâ€¦ yet I do tend to write pessimistic a lotâ€¦ yet the army thingâ€¦ is a good idea not bad at all. Oh and just wondering if you had any feedback for my scenarios thereâ€¦ I'm trying to hone my writing skills (completely off topic)


----------



## The young man in the cafe (May 26, 2013)

I think the army thing is good. the best case scenario would be mixed human/anthro regiments fighting together in a real war, like an Assad turns his chemical weapons on Turkey so now we gotta send the newly formed 111th lupine/airborne to maul his ass type war. and then Time magazine prints an iconic cover of a bunch of foxes raising the American flag over his palace and then TMZ prints photos of the wild party that occurs afterward when the anthro and human soldiers find Assad's big ass wine cellar, including an even more iconic shot of a male human corporal making out with a lioness.

Of course the post war baby boom that would follow this begs the question of whether anthros have litters...


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 26, 2013)

Yes but what happens after warâ€¦ would count on one if two things: brains or brawn. Being an anthro you could use your intelligence, or do back breaking menial labor. They might be ostracized from the society as well. Also another question would stand in the the minds of the general public: how did this happen?, Did they ask for consent?, Can they turns us into anthros?â€¦  also if that was the case then they would probably use it for interrogation, the more you resist the mire bestial you become. The war would be good to the anthro population, but will they make due back home?


----------



## Sithon (May 27, 2013)

I think that in the past these scenarios would have been more likely, but nowadays anthro's would be more accepted. I doubt we would be allowed to be used as pets, as most governments would see us as humans still (But the change would probably be presented as some kind of disease). I highly doubt your final scenario; even if you could not be integrated back into society I doubt your family would ever stop acknowledging you as 'human', especially to the point of disposing of all clothes and training you just to be a dog.

Also, I guess the extent of the likelihood of your scenario's depend on what you see anthro's as. For example, full paws, or more human hands; human (or very similar) vocal chords etc.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 27, 2013)

Amber Kitsune said:


> Now if one person became an anthro(for simplicity lets say its me and I turn into a German Shepard anthro) here's how that would go. First off it will be treated as a freak acident and my family would try to assimilate me back into society, but I would in the end fail. The only place I may be accepted would be home and fursuit we conventions. Soon my family would give up on me. I would wake up one morning and find I have no clothes, only a collar around my neck (probably a shock collar). They would force me to do everything as a dog; walk on all fours, only bark, eat and drink from a bowl, and so one. The shock collar will beat out my human intuition, as my mind becomes more canine. Soon all I would be is my family's oversized German Shepard. (Note for other people the results would be all around similar)


*4X POST COMBOBOB*. Amber don't multi-post like that please.


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 27, 2013)

Sorryâ€¦ Shame me for my insolenceâ€¦ a trial by furâ€¦ I mean fire, I think? 

Oh and I can see how my posts were flawedâ€¦ and posted all at the same time, thanks for the critism those of you who gave it


----------



## Sithon (May 27, 2013)

Your posts were good and well thought out, though, at least ^.^


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2013)

First, I'd like to extend an apology towards Fox_72B and CatterHatter. Bit of a dickish play on my part, earlier.

Second, 



thoughtmaster said:


> Can different species of animals even communicate with one another? If not, I think we will see the same as is occurring now but with nations being composed of a single species. Most likely the herbivores would act like hippies while the carnivores would most likely be the warmongers. Though, as for which species would be based in what nation, I do not know.


 Herbivores can be just as big a bag of dicks. 



Amber Kitsune said:


> If a majority of the world became anthro, it would be different. The humans would see then selves as the enlightened ones


The irony of this post considering the majority of the Furry Fandom is _astounding_.

Yes, there are some people who would consider themselves superior, either because they weren't made into anthropomorphic animals or because of some other reason. However, look at yourself. Look at the Furry Fandom. How many Furries do you think would respond to "No John, you are the Furry" with "OMG TIME TO OVERLORD THE STOOPID HYOOMANZ"? Hint: It's a percentage greater than 0.



Sithon said:


> I doubt we would be allowed to be used as pets, as most governments would see us as humans still (But the change would probably be presented as some kind of disease).


 Disease and / or lead to a boom in divine / alien belief. Most probably the latter, as I mean, come on, suddenly _fur and tail and completely different skeletal structure_? Likely (nigh-)instantaneously? That's one crazy disease.


----------



## Riho (May 30, 2013)

You get fleas from time to time when you have sex with animals.
BECAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS THAT'S WHAT FURRIES DO. :V

I feel that there are absolutely no repercussions to becoming anthro. You get to spend time making up a cool little character, who then interacts with other similar characters in an imaginary world! It's like D&D but with a lot of sex!
I've never met an IRL persecutor (I refuse to use the word "fursecutor") and I've told a LOT of people about my fuzziness. Soooo... yeah, no regrets on the anthro front for me.


----------



## Kishi (May 30, 2013)

Riho said:


> You get fleas from time to time when you have sex with animals.
> BECAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS THAT'S WHAT FURRIES DO. :V
> 
> I feel that there are absolutely no repercussions to becoming anthro. You get to spend time making up a cool little character, who then interacts with other similar characters in an imaginary world! It's like D&D but with a lot of sex!
> I've never met an IRL persecutor (I refuse to use the word "fursecutor") and I've told a LOT of people about my fuzziness. Soooo... yeah, no regrets on the anthro front for me.


 I think it means if you literally turned into your fursonaâ€¦


----------



## F A N G (May 30, 2013)

Oh great, When i become as individual anthromorphic i will hide meself the rest of my life for the goverment.


----------



## Car Fox (May 30, 2013)

I guess if you're someone like me, I'd have to wear a custom made race helmet to adhear to the new shape, and dimensions of my head.


----------



## pixie muledonkey (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm really hoping i turn into how i picture my fursona, and not a very literal "human-shaped donkey", because losing opposable thumbs or hands would suck indescribable balls. 

Even if i look like i hope i would, hooves don't seem like they'd be so great for a biped. i think i'd be slipping on tile floors and other smooth surfaces all the time. i'd need horseshoes, too. And wet fur doesn't smell very nice.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 3, 2013)

F A N G said:


> Oh great, When i become as individual anthromorphic i will hide myself the rest of my life for the government.



Who's to say the government wasn't the one who made you an anthro in the first place? Like I said earlier the army would LOVE anthros.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 3, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> Who's to say the government wasn't the one who made you an anthro in the first place? Like I said earlier the army would LOVE anthros.


"Can you shoot any more accurately?"
"No bu-"
"Are you any better at listening to orders?"
"I don't see wh-"
"Do you have a better understanding of the basic principles of modern warfare?"
"I have fur and claws a-"
"I take that as a no. Want to join an armed force and wurble about how you coulda been a hero, join a local militia. Next!"


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 3, 2013)

Attaman said:


> "Can you shoot any more accurately?"
> "No bu-"
> "Are you any better at listening to orders?"
> "I don't see wh-"
> ...



Well there is always the 2nd, crazier option for an anthro (of the shapeshifter variety in this case) not needing to hide from the government. 
I'm just saying that when the Egyptian gods were sometimes portrayed as either humans,  anthros or feral and that various Irish, Germanic, Eastern European and Turkic kings were supposedly werewolves. Well that would make you wonder how powerful the shapeshifters were... 

and when you put that together with that Harvard Business Review study that shows that stock market prices around the world run on a lunar cycle (rising towards new moons and falling towards full ones) and that fact that the Shinto cult of Inari-Okami (patron deity of the kitsune as any true furry should know) has over the various major Japanese corporations... well one would have to wonder how powerful they are now. 

It's rather hard for the government to persecute anthros when they run everything isn't it. And isn't it weird that the first recorded werewolf legends originated in Germany, which also where the group we now know as the Illuminati came from? and isn't it weirder that in Livonian folklore Mistletoe can be used to force a werewolf into their human form when Livonian werewolves were said to be "Hounds of God" who would hold wild Christmas parties, and what do we kiss under at Christmas? It's because it's hard to kiss with a muzzle. WAKE UP SHEEPLE! (and non-sheep-people as well) Of course that's not even getting into the origin of Valentines Day, ALSO KNOWN AS LUPERCALIA! 

If you want to know more than ask http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nashobahostina/


----------

